# Pizza AND Chocolate on cheat day?



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Todays my first Cheat day, was thinking a Pepporoni Pizza and a bar of Galaxy?

Is this too much? or Is that the whole point of a cheat meal?

I have been working hard all week and plan to to do the week after....


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

nah on my cheat days i eat way more crap than that


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

That's my cheat day breakfast :lol:


----------



## Chris86 (Oct 17, 2011)

Eat what ever u want man I like to take the wheels off it tho


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Depends on what your goals are??

If cutting then a decent cheat meal is MUCH better than a cheat day


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

There is no science to cheat days/meals. Just remember, excess calories will get stored as fat whether it's a cheat day or a normal day. Doesn't sound like a binge though, so go for it if you think you need it to keep your head straight.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Wake up at 10am 4pints of stella and a cooked breakfast

12pm Big mac meal with extra fries

3pm 2 pints of strongbow and a pub lunch

6pm 2 pints of stella and a packet of crips, followed by curry and wine and some icre crea desert

followed by 3 hours of drinking stella

9pm, booze mking me hungry, head from the pub to nearest subway, foot long meatball marinara

continue back to the pub for more beer

12am dona kebab and chips. Taxi Home and fall asleep on the loo

SORTED.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

2004mark said:


> There is no science to cheat days/meals. Just remember, excess calories will get stored as fat whether it's a cheat day or a normal day. Doesn't sound like a binge though, so go for it if you think you need it to keep your head straight.


Lol at all your replies..

But yer Mark that Is basically what It Is, a reward for my weeks dedication, I know a week Is nothing but It has been hard and there are many more weeks to come.

No it's not a binge that will be It for the week.


----------



## Need2Grow (Jun 4, 2011)

Keep it to a cheat meal or cheat evening, not cheat day and you cant go wrong 

In reality you can only eat so much in one sitting/evening so it only ever takes a day or two of low kcals to be back on track


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Not too much at all - a great cheat day breakfast before you really go to town! LoL


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

VeNuM said:


> Wake up at 10am 4pints of stella and a cooked breakfast
> 
> 12pm Big mac meal with extra fries
> 
> ...


LOL - he was asking about a cheat day not your normal weekend!


----------

